# Think I'm almost there....



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

I found a good breeder, I think. Her set up has been inspected regularly by the state, the adult dogs look good and she has answered all my questions. She breeds F2 and F3 cockapoos. 

Currently she has 2 F3 dark apricots (some call them medium red). I'd love to get a dark red with white, but these guys looks pretty good too I think. I know that chances are, the color will lighten over time, as it seems to be the case with most cockapoo pics I have seen. Am I right?

1st pic is Puppy #1, and 2nd & 3rd pic is Puppy #2. 

Thoughts?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Both absolutely adorable. I particularly love the white heart on the head of number 2.

They do change colour as they grow, some more than others.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cute as a button, I like the heart shape too.
How old are the pups and what sort of coat does the breeder predict these two will end up with?


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

They were 5 weeks when pic was taken. Puppy #1 will be about 18 lbs with a curlier coat and Puppy #2 (heart shape white on head) will be smaller (closer to 14-15 lbs) with looser curls. It's hard to imagine what tighter curls or loser curls mean, but she said since they are F3, they tend to be less "kinky" curls. 

She also said that Puppy #1 is slightly more red than Puppy #2. 

I'm not 100% yet, just wanted to share and see if anyone has opinions.

Does anyone here have experience with www.cpuppies.com/ in Ohio? I contacted the breeder and she just got back with me. She said she has an "unconfirmed" pregnancy right now and there are already 3 people with deposits. 

Is it common to put a deposit down without seeing the puppies first?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is fairly common to pay a deposit first, I did, but I went to visit my puppy when he was 6 weeks and I believe if I had changed my mind then I could have got it back - and I can make myself quite hard in these situations and would have changed my mind if i had not been happy with the set up. I had a look at the site and I don't know if you could visit the pups before collection day or if that would even be possible for you. At least you can see the set up when picking up the puppy. I know it is difficult with the vast distances over there but it would always be important to me to check on the breeder by visiting - its amazing how wonderful places can look on a website alone.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

True. I don't live close to many breeders and few I can drive to. I have been in contact with Angel's Cove (www.angelscove.net), cpuppies.com, and Marlene's Kennels (think someone from this forum got a puppy from her). Only the first 2 are F2 & F3 Cockapoo breeders registered with the American Cockapoo Club (http://www.americancockapooclub.com/). I'm trying not to support puppy mills and bad breeders but it is not easy finding the right breeders within driving distance.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Breeder sent me updated pics today! <3


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute!!
Which have you gone for ??
Heart head or fuller red?
Which ever it is you will love them dearly.... Both look incredibly sweet x


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Both look beautiful.  Seems like you have found a good breeder. Let us know which one you choose and post more pictures!


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

*No turning back now!*

Sorry I disappeared for a while. We had to take some time to find the right puppy, and here he is! He is very sweet and just seems like the right one for us. 

I'm picking him up in a week! He will be 8 weeks old next Friday.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Here is another picture


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's adorable! Lucky you! Love the color. Do you have a name picked out yet.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

No. I need to work on that! 

I'm stressing out way too much trying to cram in as much information as possible! This forum is amazingly wonderful with a wealth of knowledge, but I think I'm also stressing myself out, worried that I'm not going to be an adequate mom! Just the potty training, crate training and biting posts alone are overwhelmingly!! LOL!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it's time you sat down and had a glass (or bottle) of wine and some chocolate.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Fabulous idea!! :iagree:


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

He is adorable and I love his color!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Meili said:


> Sorry I disappeared for a while. We had to take some time to find the right puppy, and here he is! I went with the red finally. He is very sweet and just seems like the right one for us.
> 
> I'm picking him up in a week! He will be 8 weeks old next Friday.


He is beautiful, and everything will be just fine.... Top tip.
Don't wear your favourite baggy / wide leg trousers for a while whilst he's at the bitey stage!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think, like cockapoos, some of us tend to overthink things.  You'll be fine, how could things go wrong with a pup as cute as yours?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

me neither


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

*Photos*

Sorry, my phone messed up and I uploaded the wrong pictures. This is my puppy! I was in such a scramble that I uploaded the wrong one and didn't check it! Told you guys I'm majorly stressed out! Hahah!


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

And another


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Mmmm creme caramel! Delicious you lucky thing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

:love-eyes:Ahhhh you've gone for love heart head :love-eyes:


----------

